# Field February 2013



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

The days _are_ getting longer, is anyone training?


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

We are training.
It is kind of funny, here we talk alot about momentum. However, I think momentun is kicking my butt right now. OK, remember that this is my first dog. 

I have been so worried about triples that I have let Winter creep out on triples. I haven't want to correct her back to heel like I should have because I didn't want to mess up her memory for the triple. I just realized in the last week how bad it has become. Creeping turns into breaking and Winter has been known to break even before this. I'm going to have to have a no tolerance policy for creep. I also need to watch for her other favorite, lifting her butt 3 inches off the ground in a ready to launch postion. This is a very scary thing to see at a test when you are on an honor.
The second thing I noticed is just yesterday is we have alot of extra steps in whistle sits. This fall we had a loop in the whistle sit which is gone for now but now I'm seeing extra steps. I think I will take this back to the yard, set a long back pile and work this out. 
So we have lots of go but I need to work on controlling the go. But of coarse, without killing her momentum.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Yes we've had a warm week that melted most of the snow, finally! Scout did a fantastic job today. Very proud of her. She's doing much better with blinds that run near parallel to fences of thick cover which tend to suck her in and our handling has gotten cleaner. We did a few walking singles across a ditch with thick cover which she nailed. I feel she can definitely run a land senior test, water is the only question. Hoping for an early spring and then to hit the water training hard. I suppose now is a good time to be on the look out for more opportunities. Hard to find water in a desert 

One friend gave Scout nice comments today and asked her age. Hard to believe she's almost 4. I must say though, I really think she has begun to change a lot this last year. My breeder wasn't kidding when she said she comes from slower maturing lines. She's filled out, put on some pounds (without being fat--she's just more substantial) and grown some more coat (which truthfully can be more annoying as now she mats on occasion and carries more grass in it whereas before she never did). I've also seen her mentally mature and grow into herself now. She's settled down more, she's more focused and less distracted. She's also become far more food motivated! I now understand why some people like to wait until they have older dogs for more serious training.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Picnic trial for us today. They had a three marks set up, so I ran it as a double and a big single for Bonnie. She did an awesome job! The memory bird on her double was in cover and she got in there and hunted it up. The long single was also thrown into cover and she just hammered it! A lot of dogs had trouble on that mark, so I was proud of her. 

Ran little Wings on everything as singles. She had a hard time with the last long bird in the cover. She got all the way out there, got to the bird and then stopped and stared at the gunner and ran in without the bird. This is the second time this has happened with the particular gunner--something about him freaks her out! It is very weird. She delivered her other birds right to hand, and on the second mark went and showed it to the gunner before she brought it back to me. But for some reason she does not want to touch a bird this particular man throws. The only thing we can figure is that he smokes cigars and she maybe doesn't like the scent. Doesn't seem to matter if it is a long mark or a short one, she does not want to be near him!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

We skipped our last 2 sessions at Dan's due to very cold weather. This week isn't looking good, due to rain/snow mix.
But we have 3 big agility trials this coming weekend, so at least that's something.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Good luck at agility!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks! We are working toward his MXP (master standard preferred height) and MJP (master jumpers preferred height) titles. You need 10 passes in each class for the title. He has 7 in Jumpers and 6 in Standard right now. They are hard titles to get, since the overall pass rate is typically about 20-25% for each class.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Wow on the agility. Sounds like it ties in well with hunt and field.
Golden sail,
I feel for you on the fur. My girl comes from very furry lines. I'm not too excited about that part. I've been known to shear a dog down in the spring when the shedding gets to be too much.

Last weekend Connie Cleveland was up for a seminar. We signed up as a working team. Connie asks ahead of time what your problem is. Mine was very simple since Lucy's only 7 months old. She hates to be crated when it's not night time. When it's bedtime, she's fine. When I need to crate her during the day, she howls, digs, cries, and carries on for hours. She's totally covered in saliva from screaming. This makes it very difficult to attend events where she needs to be crated for periods of time waiting for our turn. It's downright embarassing. So Connie came up with the 3 cent solution. Take an empty water bottle with 3 coins inside. Then hit the side of the crate everytime she starts up and tell her quiet. I spent the entire weekend at the seminar with Lucy in a crate next to me, wacking the crate when necessary. By the end of the weekend (boy is she tough), she finally was fine. I was very surprised by how many people came and spoke with me about their own dogs that kept them from attending agility or obedience events because of the crate issues. So now Lucy is very good about the crate and seems to understand that she just has to wait sometimes. So any of you all run into this issue?

This weekend we will miss again. My husband has a 60 mile snow bike race up in Talkeetna. While we are up there I will take the dogs out and throw for them or hide bumpers in the snow. We've only had 40 inches so far this year (compared to 100 inches last year at this time). But Talkeetna has been getting several feet a week. So it should be interesting throwing in the snow.

Lucy is doing really well in her novice obedience class. The trainer thinks she is ready for competition next month.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

The singles are paying off, both Winter and Cozy (training partner's dog)were stepping on marks last time out. 
It was around 50 so we did a quick small water blind where they had to take a line through a corner of a pond and not cheat. It was mostly splashing water. I started Winter fairly close to the shore and then backed up a bit and ran it again. Sandy has a neoprene hunting vest that we used on both dogs. It was Winter's first time in one and she paid absolutely no attention to it. I have to say I was surprised how warm and dry she came out it.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

ah, what a weekend in agility!
2 Q's (passes) on Friday, one in Jumpers, one in Standard
1 Q on Saturday, in Jumpers
2 Q's on Sunday, one in Jumpers, one in Standard...and a new title....Master Jumper Preferred! You need 10 passes for the title, and they are pretty hard to come by!

What a weekend. What a dog!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Goooooo Tito!


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

As I recently told George I am getting a little discouraged. It seems like every time we make a little progress there is something else. I know Rose in only 8 months but it is either the weather, either the flu, either the heat, either the teenage bratty stage.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

oh Claudia, I so know how you feel. We've canceled the past FOUR sessions at Dan's in a row, and haven't trained even once in the past month. But luckily for you Rose is very young, and you have tons of time on your side.
Tito will be 6 in March.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Faelan and Brady have the week off from field training. Perhaps a good thing in Brady's case since he is certainly missing it and may put aside the Don't wanna, don't hafta, 6 month old attitude


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Rose got into that attitude. She picks up a stick and runs circles around me looking at me with the corner of her eye as if saying "I don't have to listen to you. So what are you going to do about it!" My daughter has been coughing all night for over a week now, went again to the doc yesterday morning and he said to give it more time and just stick with over the counter cough meds and then changes the conv to how many of my friends he knows. Obviously they do not work. Thinking of switching docs AGAIN. The last pediatric miss-diagnosed my kid 10 years ago with lymphoma for two months.
So while I am awake with her coughing, Rose cannot push herself more into me all night long. Her head is either on my nose, on my back or on my pillow. I feel like she knows I am exasperated. 
Meanwhile, work has been busy as hell.
I went to Petco to get food for the queen acting outdoor cat and the trainer there asked me about Rose. i told him how she is acting and he replied that I have spoiled her too much and not trained her enough. Needless to say that I did not take it very well.


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

Claudia M said:


> Rose got into that attitude. She picks up a stick and runs circles around me looking at me with the corner of her eye as if saying "I don't have to listen to you. So what are you going to do about it!"


How old is this dog?

EvanG


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Rose is 8 months. She is in my novice opinion in pre-heat as we speak.

And everytime I badmouth her she has to prove something. Earlier today we were outside playing with the frizbee. All of a sudden the crazy guy walks his dogs and the greek guy is walking his dog. They meet up right in front of our yard, barking and running at eachother. Rose is on the 50' rope but I wasn't holding it. She starts barking and charging towards them. I find myself yeling Rose Whoa. She looks at me mumbling something. Rose SIT and she plops her but* down and still mumbles. I went and sat with her until all the neighborhood dogs got quiet.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Winter did a nice job on a small water triple today that had a tough bird placement for the 1st mark.
Today is her 4th birthday, my how time flies.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Happy birthday Winter!!! Sounds like you got to spend it doing what you like best!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

I have not really done any training with BaWaaJige for about 3weeks. We had a cold snap here with it hovering around -40 for 4-5days then we have gotten alot of snow last week it was 10-11" and then on monday we got over a foot I have no fields that I can get into at the moment. Then the weather forecast is saying we are suppose to get another 6-8". All I can do it stand on the road and through his bumpers into a field but I really cant ask my son to try and walk out there 100yrds so we can work on things the right way. So I guess we are taking a break for awhile.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

yup - she is bleeding slightly. I so hate to say DH was right in wanting a boy. My god does she have a tween's attitude. 
You guys are so advanced in your training, I just don't want to go back to square one after the heat. But I guess I will have no choice.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Happy Belated Birthday Winter!


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

Claudia M said:


> Rose is 8 months. She is in my novice opinion in pre-heat as we speak.


Have you formalized "Here" (or "Come"), or only taught it? Any e-collar conditioning yet?

EvanG


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Evan, I would say she knows come - it has been taught BUT it is not formalized. IE - when she is in the play crazy tween stages I would not even use it for fear that given one chance to disregard it and IMHO tat shows her that she does not have to listen to it. I was surprised myself that she stopped when given the whoa and sat when given the sit command yesterday morning. I did not want to push "my luck" with a come command as I do not believe it is very strong as of yet. Yes, I can put her in a sit/whoa and go in the basement and say come and she comes to me. 
I can put her in a sit/whoa and go into the kitchen, get a dental bone, ruffle the bag (I do that to entice her) go by her into my room or into the basement place it on the floor, go get a paper rowel and come back to her to give her the OK and then clean all the drool where she was waiting. 
I mean no offense in anyway Evan but I am not at the point to use an e-collar and don't think will ever use it. After viewing your video and saw the little black lab dragging his behind while anticipating the e-collar to hit him, it simply broke my heart and made me go back to the James Free Lamb book. And I do not mean any offense to Lamb either, as he does not recommend to start training until 12 to 24 months old. I think that obedience training is necessary in combination with some field training (IE - loved your training in holding a bumper/paint roller appropriately and correct cigar holding, retrieving single bumpers and bringing them to your left holding until you give the "leave it command"), and that should be able to be achieved before 24 months of age if the puppy wants to please and has the smarts, to have a foundation for further field training.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Claudia I feel for you. My little girl is 8 months old this week. I check her regularly since we have one uncut boy in our training group. Her mom didn't come into first heat until 13 months. So I'm hoping I have more time.

I do believe e collar training can be done to help a dog. My trainer has her boy trainer to do one thing - stop, turn around, sit, and wait for the next whistle or hand signal. I know that sounds like more than one thing, but it's all one motion. Her dog gets excited when you get the collar out because he knows he's going to get birds. 

A couple of weekends ago I attended a Connie Cleveland seminar. There was a poor young girl that wouldn't carry a bumper anymore. Connie told the owner that the "professional" trainer had ruined the dog and made her scared of correction by over using the collar. She told him the girl was ruined and to take her home and make her into a pet. Connie talked about what to do to plan out your e collar use and when and how to use it. I definitely didn't absorb all she said. But I do know that I am confident in my trainer's ability to help me e collar train my dogs. I have interacted with many people that have had their dogs e collar trained by her, and all are very happy. I think finding that right trainer for you is important. My goal for e collar training will probably be a good recall. Or possibly the same stop, turn, sit, and wait reaction my trainer does with her dog.

This weekend we are getting the puppy group outside. We just can't take being cooped up any longer. We're taking our skis and snow shoes. We are thawing the birds. We haven't ahd a lot of snow this winter. We got a foot earlier in the week and 6" more tomorrow. But it should all the way up into the 20's on Sat. So we're going to have fun. The daysare getting longer, I think the sun is up by 9 :30 and stays up until almost 6 now. We have spring fever! After our training session, we are gathering to watch a WC DVD so we can be ready this summer. Hunt trials are in June and field in Aug. our trainer is judging both. So she doesn't want us to fail her. I think I need to do a lot more practicing. But Saturday will help me decide how much more I need to do.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

DH had an English setter that he sent to a "professional" for training before he got Belle. This was back in early 80s; he was running his biz and also starting his brother in his biz. The trainer sent her back saying that she was untrainable. Shortly after the poor thing got aggressive issues towards children. Bit his daughter in the face; he ended up giving her to a friend with no children. 
Here comes into discussion the previous thread about knowing your dog. And I can honestly say I am still learning about my dog. IMHO without knowing your dog you don't know how far to push and what methods will be appropriate. I recently ran across an interesting approach from James Spencer about the working people and novice dog owners and their advantage over the trainers. They have the advantage of getting to know the dogs before training them. The disadvantage of the pro trainers is the fact that people expect them in no time to show results without them even being able to "know" the dog they are expected to train.


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

Claudia M said:


> I mean no offense in anyway Evan but I am not at the point to use an e-collar and don't think will ever use it. After viewing your video and saw the little black lab dragging his behind while anticipating the e-collar to hit him, it simply broke my heart and made me go back to the James Free Lamb book.


Which video was that, Claudia? Best of luck with Free's book. I start with it nearly 40 years ago. It will help, but won't take you very far in field work.

EvanG


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Claudia M said:


> The disadvantage of the pro trainers is the fact that people expect them in no time to show results without them even being able to "know" the dog they are expected to train.


I think this in part also depends on your pro and can be a bit of a blanket statement. Mine will not put pressure on a dog he does not have an established relationship and because he is a professional can read dogs very well. He is going to take my girl for a few weeks in June while I am in Africa and told me up front that he might not do much depending on how long it takes to bond (Scout loves people, I can't imagine it will take much). If someone sends a dog to him he says it might be days to weeks before he'll start seriously training that dog which can be a bummer for some who want fast results.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Evan - it is in the force fetch video. As I said, I do not mean to offend, I hope you would accept feedback on how some may view it and take out of it. The results with the little black lab are phenomenal but I just can't do that if that is what it takes to get those results. 
I agree with you in regards to Lamb and field training. He wrote his book back in 1949. He has been the foundation of what many trainers do today (force breaking got a lot of negative rep in his book only to be eventually adopted under force fetch). Maybe the people were more athletic back then. It was instructive and funny to read about him chasing after Nelle while Nelle was chasing after a rabbit instead of going for the bird. I am now on Spencer, I do like his approach to the e-collar as the dogs hearing aid at long distances.


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

Claudia M said:


> Evan - it is in the force fetch video. As I said, I do not mean to offend, I hope you would accept feedback on how some may view it and take out of it. The results with the little black lab are phenomenal but I just can't do that if that is what it takes to get those results.


I appreciate honest feedback, Claudia. I'm just trying to nail down the video and the particular dog shown. I don't recall anything like that, but would love to look it up.

EvanG


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

Claudia M,
I haven't seen Evan's video to which you are referring to, so my comments may not be right on target, however I have put a few dogs through basics and believe that I know the stage of training which you were watching. That pup is most likely lagging behind with his tail tucked because of his uncertainty, not because he's been "hit" with a stimulation or anticipating such. He's just trying to figure out what to do ... and that comes very quickly. Once the pup figures out what's going on, the tail comes back out and his head comes back up.
The collar is a marvelous training tool, which, in the hands of a decent or better trainer, is far, far more gentle on the dogs than the training tactics used pre-collar (I was there, pre-collar, so I know from experience, not from hearsay). 
I have J.L.Free's book, proudly displayed on the coffee table ... right were it belongs. For an even better read from that era, check out Charles Morgan on Retrievers (I think that's the title) ... great photos and philosophy.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Sorry - it is called Smart Fetch video. If I remember correctly it is on the second DVD, you are walking the puppy from one stick to another. I was planning to watch it again this weekend, Rose likes to watch it as well and I will pinpoint it. 

Wouldn't it be nice if I can just play the video all day long while I am at work and let her learn on her own!

I am getting ready to get your Smartwork in the Field and Definitive Casting to get an idea of what to prepare in the future while we work on the fetch basics. I really like the way you explain everything before and while you are training. It makes it easier too, to combine with what has been read and say - ahhh this is what it means!


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

FTGoldens said:


> Claudia M,
> I have J.L.Free's book, proudly displayed on the coffee table ... right were it belongs. For an even better read from that era, check out *Charles Morgan on Retrievers* (I think that's the title) ... great photos and philosophy.


That's it, indeed! And it's a true classic that has far more to do with training than the "Free" book. My copy is signed by D.L. Walters. Wouldn't dream of parting with it!

EvanG


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

You say DL Walters? I have the collection of RA Wolters. Would love to look both of them up.  Such great info here!


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

Claudia M said:


> You say *DL Walters*? I have the collection of RA Wolters. Would love to look both of them up.  Such great info here!


Yes, D.L. Walters, the late Hall of Fame pro and winner of two Narional Open's. RA Wolters was a writer, but not within a mile of the dog man D.L. was. His books are well written though.

EvanG


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Next week we will be doing another preserve hunt. We will once again be taking someone who has never been pheasant hunting. My friend shoots ducks and will travel to do so, he has been to Alaska to hunt bear, but he has never been pheasant hunting. AND he owns a golden. 

Buffy and I will show him where he has gone wrong!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Another master pass for Fisher today! He had a nearly flawless first series (pinned interrupted triple marks and 2 whistled the blind), and ran FIRST dog this morning for the 2nd series water, 8:00 a.m. and 31 degrees out!! No problem for Fishie he jumped in and got his birdies (2 whistled tricky over the point, out of sight blind), when he got out of the water each time, steam was coming off him! 3rd series was a mess but whatever, he brought back 3 birds and it sorta looked the same for everyone else (3 marks falling within about 30 yards of each other....). GOOOO Fishie!
Slater laid a rotten egg, no ribbon for him!


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Congratulations! Keep it up.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Good job Fisher!
31 degrees? You can get him to run when it's that warm? Tito likes it better a bit cooler.


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

We haven't been training, 30" snow last weekend. Paw freeze temps.
Gladys went to field class last week allowed to make up missed sessions from puppy break.
She remembered "run by" albeit confused, she did better than the other dogs.
We kept a puppy, doing the fun throw the paint roller in the hallway stuff, shoot the capgun in the house (she actually came running to see what it was!) No more wing, too overexciting .. she will be going on the daycare bus soon. I've always had this thing about training them myself but I couldn't keep this puppy w/out help ..so .. I do trust our trainer to read the dog and be fair.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

We had a great time at Potter Marsh on Saturday. The puppies are now 8 months old. Only 3 from the litter could make it. I have noticed that the boys seem to be lagging in maturity, while the girls from the litter are maturing quicker. Anyone else notice that in litters? Maybe it's just this litter.

We used dead ducks and pigeons. My husband Cody threw for us for 2 hours. What a wonderful guy. Lucy did well on the duck, but after a few throws she found them a bit heavy & large So she picked them up by the neck instead of the body. Not exactly what I wanted, but it got her back to the platform. She was super great on marking and recalls. The snow was very settled, so we only sunk in about 6 inches. But the ducks hit hard and went into the snow a bit and forced the pups to work at finding them.The scent of duck was a bit overwhelming since we were on frozen marsh. Lucy is terrible behind the line. She wants to go. I really need to work on settling her. She will in the blind but otherwise she gets obnoxious. When on the line I don't need to touch her, she knows her business. We are working using body language not hand signals. So it's a little different. We did use 20' long lines just to make sure we wouldn't have any issues.

Reilly my 5 yr old boy started well. This was his first time with birds. He's only done bumpers. He was fabulous behind the line and very settled. At the line he was a pain and I had to hold him with 2 hands. Something we definitely need to work on.

Our trainer wants to have us in the JH and the WC this summer with all our dogs. I just hope Lucy doesn't go into heat. It would be nice if it was soon, rather than later.

The weather was perfect, it was 5F when we got there and 20F when we left. A warm sunny winter day in Anchorage. In the photos those are the Kenai Mountains in the background with the first hill being part of the Chugach Range.

Next week we are going back to work on doubles. We've done plenty with bumpers, so it should be an interesting transition.

I'm going to start Reilly on an e-collar. His re-calls need to be improved. Treats just don't work for him. He needs a little insentive to come back with the bird.


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

Well, we didn't plan on field training this week, but plans got changed, in a good way  We went to OB class Tuesday night, crashed with my training friend overnight, then got invited to train with a group in a private lesson with a pro. I was a little apprehensive, since Riot isn't very advanced, but he did GREAT!! We broke the set-ups into singles for him and he ran beautifully. I was delighted with him, and the pro was impressed that Riot didn't seem intimidated by the length of the marks. He lost a little confidence on the way out to the long mark (over 250 yds), but he got the mark without needing help. 

Another fun part of the afternoon: I got a run a few blinds with my friend's lab, who is a retired AFC. It was like driving a race car. So much fun!! I need to work on blowing my whistle louder and making my casts crisper, but I have a while to work on that since Riot probably needs to go back to FTP before we can start moving forward on blind work.

Oh, and the pro ended up being Pat Burns, who was really nice and very encouraging. I could not have asked for a better afternoon! I can't wait for the weather to warm up so we can get out more.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

mlopez,
I'm glad I'm not the only needing to work on whistling louder. I guess it goes back to when we were kids and our parents kept us quiet!
We went out earlier this winter with John (AKGOLD forum member). His dogs are professionally trained. It was like a sports car. Plus they are very serious field breeding (Topbrass like yours) while my puppy is definitely a show breeding.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

OMGosh Marie--that was fortuitous! Drop in training with Pat Burns!!


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

sterregold said:


> OMGosh Marie--that was fortuitous! Drop in training with Pat Burns!!


I know!! That's what I thought too! I was just following my friend and then I saw that we were turning onto "Paddle Creek." It was too funny!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Wooo hooo we FINALLY got to Dan's today for the first time in a month. It was cold (20 degrees with 20 mph winds, wind chill of about 0 F) and cloudy, with the snow storm looming this evening.
We did all single marks. Dan had said we were going to do 5 consecutive sessions of just singles, and this was the 5th, so we will add the multiples back next time. The singles had some interesting factors, some nice long ones with multiple cover changes, some short ones that he had to check back for, and some where the bird boy hopped on the 4 wheeler before I sent Tito, or while he was running, and drove around the field a bit. Sometimes he whooped and hollered, too. Tito stayed true to his line regardless, and we were very pleased. 
Did some casting drills, still haven't run any blinds with him in months. The casting drills were great, so we both feel his blinds will come back quickly even after our hiatus from them. He is a very willing teammate on blinds, which is something I thought I would NEVER say about Tito, LOL.
We finished the session with a "flight encumbered" duck, which Dan released into the field (heavy cover) while Tito was still in the box. Heeled Tito around (in the other direction) for about 5 minutes, then sent him to hunt up the duck from the upwind direction. This is the stuff the T-man lives for. He tracked it down, chased it thru the cover, and then the duck broke out of the cover onto the mowed path and Tito POUNCED on it like a cat. He was so darned pleased with himself. Ah, where is the video camera when you need it?
A good time was had by all.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

I been throwing a lot of singles to improve marking and really like what I have gotten. I will again start throwing simple triples and work our way into more complex setups.
The most exciting thing is that I think Winter is starting to see "pictures" in water blind work. Last week we had some warm days so we ran water. On a shoreline splashing blind she stayed in the water all the way to the blind even though the going was tough. You could see she knew to stay in water. Another day there was a short swim across open water that then picked up a U shaped channel where the blind was up on the land at the back of the U. To the right there was a small island before you entered the U. Winter's line took her very close to the island and she popped as she approached it. I whistled and gave her a left back cast. Winter took it, placed herself in the middle of the channel and carried that line to the blind. I think the pop was because she wasn't sure if she was to get up on the island or swim past it. When I gave her the whistle and cast she was sure of the picture and swam down the middle of the channel climbed out and headed straight back to the blind. 
I'm working on doing a better job "controlling the line" in an effort to get a hold of my creeping and breaking issues. Test season is just around the corner but I need to get the breaking under control before we try for that final Senior leg.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

mlopez said:


> I know!! That's what I thought too! I was just following my friend and then I saw that we were turning onto "Paddle Creek." It was too funny!


Too cool. Breeze got one of her Master passes on his old property in Michigan.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Dan does that with all of his dogs, even his GRHRCH dogs, every so often. He will do 5-7 consecutive sessions (which is only a week for those dogs, 2 months for Tito, LOL) of nothing but singles.
It really tunes up their marking and lots of concepts.
At first I was afraid it was holding Tito back to do nothing but singles. I fell into the "I want to do lots of multiples! Triples! Quads!" mindset trap. 
But now I can see that it's really the best way to teach so many things. De-cheating comes to mind. In-line marks taught as singles. Multiple cover changes. Pretty much everything. 
I love doing singles now.



hollyk said:


> I been throwing a lot of singles to improve marking and really like what I have gotten. I will again start throwing simple triples and work our way into more complex setups.
> .


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

That is a trap a lot of us fal into when our dogs start doing multiples. My friend Sandie who is a pro with whom I daytrain sometimes and who I stay with when I go to Alabama for a winter training trip emphasized the importance of a steady diet of complex singles to build marking skills. With the dogs she is training, they are running singles most of the time. When she has a test or trial, the entered dogs will get a big mulitple on Thursday, but the lead-up is all singles building the concepts she wants them to be confident on.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> Dan does that with all of his dogs, even his GRHRCH dogs, every so often. He will do 5-7 consecutive sessions (which is only a week for those dogs, 2 months for Tito, LOL) of nothing but singles.
> It really tunes up their marking and lots of concepts.
> At first I was afraid it was holding Tito back to do nothing but singles. I fell into the "I want to do lots of multiples! Triples! Quads!" mindset trap.
> But now I can see that it's really the best way to teach so many things. De-cheating comes to mind. In-line marks taught as singles. Multiple cover changes. Pretty much everything.
> I love doing singles now.





sterregold said:


> That is a trap a lot of us fal into when our dogs start doing multiples. My friend Sandie who is a pro with whom I daytrain sometimes and who I stay with when I go to Alabama for a winter training trip emphasized the importance of a steady diet of complex singles to build marking skills. With the dogs she is training, they are running singles most of the time. When she has a test or trial, the entered dogs will get a big mulitple on Thursday, but the lead-up is all singles building the concepts she wants them to be confident on.


Late fall, I noticed that Winter's marking had fallen off. I talked to my trainer about it. He went into this explanation about marking falling off when you start handling. That the dog relalises that they are connected to you, not only on blinds but on marks too. That it happens all though Senior concepts and well into Master concepts and sometime, during Master, they figure it out, get comfortable with it and marking comes back. OK, it makes perfect sense when he says it. 
He said that her marking was not that bad but if I was worried I could back way off on multiples (I was only throwing multiples about every 4 or 5 training sessions) and throw a steady diet of singles. He also said when I do throw multiples to not to worry about triples but throw what we call double doubles for now. 
I know for his dog in training he throws mostly singles, this includes his Master dogs."Dogs learn to isolate and mark off of singles you can not throw too many". Thus a lot of singles. I do think marking has improved, although an inward thrown mark will still trip her up. She has a tendency to blow over the top of them. We still have a lot of handling concepts to learn so marking will probably wax and wane. 
In writing this a realize that Master is a long way away and I probably don't need to stress over building triples. :


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Yay well perfect training today -- Mitch White came and trained with myself, Kristin and two other of our friends at Lazy J -- quick land setup then we played with Fisher/Sophie puppies who are 7 weeks old today! Perfect cold, sunny weather. Yay! More days like this, please!!!!


----------

